# Telegraph's poll for best GB Olympic team - surprising lead!



## DuckToller (16 August 2012)

I followed a Facebook link to the page above, and added in my votes.

Working my way down, with several of the results being what I would expect, I was then hugely surprised to see which team was leading in the Best British Team performance.

The categories are:

Men's Artistic Gymnastics

Equestrian Show Jumping

Equestrian Dressage

Men's and Women's Cycling Pursuit 

Boxing

Which team do you think is in the lead, with more votes than the other 4 categories put together?  (Well as at 3.45pm Friday - it could change!)  It wasn't what I was expecting,and I am not going to tell you so you all have to go on and vote.

Put your guesses below before you do it.  I am not very good with links so if it doesn't work perhaps someone else could put the link up 

ttp://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/9466595/London-2012-Olympics-Telegraph-awards.html


----------



## Penumbra (16 August 2012)

Very surprised to see who was leading. Definately deserved though!

www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/olympics/9466595/London-2012-Olympics-Telegraph-awards.html

I think that will make the link work?


----------



## DuckToller (16 August 2012)

Thanks!  Not very good at doing links etc.  Glad you were surprised too, I was expecting either cycling or show jumping.  Surprised in a  good way of course!


----------



## millimoo (16 August 2012)

That's because the link has been posted on the British Dressage Forum....


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 August 2012)

It's also been posted on here - I followed the link and voted.


----------



## millimoo (17 August 2012)

Poll is now closed


----------

